
Ask HN: Describe your first internet experience you remember - mojomark
I&#x27;m 42, so I was in high schools when the WWW came into my life. I used to devour Popular Mechanics magazine, and one issued noted the magazine had a website. My school library had an internet connection. The next day I rushed to school when the doors were unlocked and bolted to the library. A solo PC sat on a writing desk amidst rose collored carpet and brown wood bookshelves, next to a tall indoor plan (no idea what make and model - it was beige). The PC was magically already booted, as expected (librarians := unsung heros). I somehow identified the internet browser - maybe AOL. I connected (errr.bong.bong... etc.). I typed in the address char-by-char and pressed enter, then in a flash of blazing glory... nothing. I tried again... nothing. Then, I decided to wait and allow things to process, and low and behold a solid scarlet square appears in the upper left corner. I waited with baited breath for, what I would come to learn would be called, for the web page to load. Sadly, that never happened. Despite skipping &quot;homeroom&quot; (ask your North American Scum friends), I could not miss first period and had to break the stand-off. Alas, my first call accross the internet was left painfully unasnwered. I held a grudge for a while, but we eventually madr up.
======
a3n
Gopher. Archie. There was one where you would email a request, it would email
back some resource indentifiers, then you would email back the resource you
want and back it came. For when your employer allowed email but not open
internet.

